# paphiopedilum canhii album ?



## Hakone (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Ernie (Jul 7, 2011)

Nifty!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2011)

How is that album?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 7, 2011)

anthocyanins less


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Let's wait and see.


----------



## Braem (Jul 7, 2011)

Hakone said:


>


why would that be an album??


----------



## Hakone (Jul 7, 2011)

The plant does not have pigments.


----------



## Braem (Jul 7, 2011)

who says ... wait until you see the flower ... then you can talk album or not ...


----------



## Hakone (Jul 7, 2011)

Dear Sir Braem,

I wrote: paphiopedilum canhii album with question marks.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, but I personally got the feeling that you had already made up your mind about it. Seems I was not the only one to think so. A more cautious wording would have been appropriate like: ''The absence of anthocyanin pigments makes me think it could be an album.'' 
That said, I envy you for having one of these and do hope it will turn up album in the end. Good Luck.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, ease up guys,  you gotta admit it's intriguing. He did use a ?. If that was pix of a delenatii, no one would question it's fma. albinum. 

See http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20056&highlight=canhii for dark spots on leaf undersides.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Oh, ease up guys,  you gotta admit it's intriguing. He did use a ?. If that was pix of a delenatii, no one would question it's fma. albinum.



Never underestimate the power of ?. All tabloids live by it. Millions of people have seen their reputation destroyed by it. ? is the domain of the conspiracy theorists. ? must be used with utmost care and only as the punctuation end to a properly worded question. :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2011)

Shiva you read too many tabloids!:rollhappy: I agree Ernie But the two of us have been a round long enough to know how "short worded" Hakone is! I knew exactly what he meant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2011)

Me, too.

Pretty leaves, album or not.


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Shiva you read too many tabloids!:rollhappy: I agree Ernie But the two of us have been a round long enough to know how "short worded" Hakone is! I knew exactly what he meant.



Me too.

I hope it is an album for you, Hakone. Good luck!


----------



## Braem (Jul 8, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Sir Braem,
> 
> I wrote: paphiopedilum canhii album with question marks.


Yes you did! .... But I agree with Shiva that your posting gave the impression that you already had made up your mind on this. If it turns out to be an albino I will be happy for you ... but we will have to wait and see, and I hope you post the pictures as soon as the plant flowers.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

canhii flowers only starting from April


----------



## Shiva (Jul 8, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Shiva you read too many tabloids!:rollhappy: I agree Ernie But the two of us have been a round long enough to know how "short worded" Hakone is! I knew exactly what he meant.



Actually, I never read tabloïds. But having worked in journalism in newspapers, radio and television for all of my professional life, I've learned a good deal about the industry. Most people don't fully realize how much words can be powerful. ''We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.'' I couldn't think of a better example. Those words changed the world. You could say I have a ''thing'' for good writing!


----------



## Braem (Jul 8, 2011)

Hakone said:


> canhii flowers only starting from April


OK ... then we will have to wait until next year ... maybe I will still be around


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 8, 2011)

Braem said:


> OK ... then we will have to wait until next year ... maybe I will still be around



I hope and pray you will be!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 8, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> ....I agree Ernie But the two of us have been a round long enough to know how "short worded" Hakone is! ....


...and how impatient (won't use other words) !!! 
Nobody but Hakone shows so many pics of plants without flowers and in the end - seriously Hakone - can you be sure that this plant is really canhii without any bloom???


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

GuRu said:


> ...and how impatient (won't use other words) !!!
> Nobody but Hakone shows so many pics of plants without flowers and in the end - seriously Hakone - can you be sure that this plant is really canhii without any bloom???



Dear Sir Braem,

What do you mean? canhii or not canhii ?


----------



## Braem (Jul 8, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Sir Braem,
> 
> What do you mean? canhii or not canhii ?


First of all, I can't remember having been knighted (which of course is a mistake on the part of the British Government)

To your question ... I have always refused to "identify" a Paphiopedilum when it was not in flower ... and I will keep it that way.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

Sir Braem,

your answer is very diplomacy.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

I understand your question based on the lack of pigment on the underside of the leaves but I dont know enough about the plant to guess. Good Luck.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 8, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Sir Braem,
> What do you mean? canhii or not canhii ?
> 
> 
> ...


No - this answer isn't diplomatic - it's the only way a serious scientist/taxonomist should work like. *He wants to know not believe* (inside a church you can believe of anything you want)
Hakone - keep this plant growing, flower it and show us pics of its flower. Then we will be able to clarify both, whether it is canhii *and* album.
Before that don't nerve us with such useless threads !!oke:


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

there is two plants. One plant is flowered

GuRu ,

please concentrate


----------



## Ernie (Jul 8, 2011)

I like to see plant shots of these intriguing things. Reading the recent threads about this species getting collected out, some of us might think ever growing a canhii is unlikely. Now, maybe, just maybe, there is an albino form. NEAT. Who knows, maybe the plant doesn't make it until next spring (keep it happy Hakone!). Still makes me warm and fuzzy to think, even without conclusive evidence, it could be a canhii album. Even if you don't win the lottery, it's sometimes still fun to get a number or two right.  

I do agree that a flower is needed to ID though. I'm not saying it IS albino, just excited at the possibility.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

baodai,

can you tell me please , is the plant look like canhii.


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2011)

Shiva said:


> You could say I have a ''thing'' for good writing!



A "thing" for writing well. 

 Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2011)

Hakone did you buy this plant on Ebay? I was under the impression that you live somewere in western Europe and as far as I know there haven't been any nurseries offering this species.

No pun intended btw.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 8, 2011)

Hakone said:


> there is two plants. One plant is flowered
> 
> GuRu , please concentrate



Did *you* see the flower ??? If you saw it you would know whether it is canhii or even canhii album !! oke:


----------



## Braem (Jul 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I understand your question based on the lack of pigment on the underside of the leaves but I dont know enough about the plant to guess. Good Luck.


The lack of pigment on the underside of the leaves MAY be regarded as an indication that the plant MAY POSSIBLY lack pigments. However, this does not indicate to what extent the pigments would be lacking in the flower, and therefore saying anything more definite about the plant being a possible albino is pure guesswork.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Marc,

the plant grows in Da Lat


Guru,
The bloom was dried but sees as canhii


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

Dear Sir Braem,

I did not say, which albino is, possible albino or possible semi albino

Plants witht the lack of pigment on the underside of the leaves: delenatii, vietnamense , philippinense, helenae, lowii, (micranthum) , (malipoense jackii) ,concolor, haynaldianum , charlesworthii, fairrieanum, villosum, hirsutissimum, appletonianum, sukhakulii, x wardii , callosum , javanicum, flowers albino


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

Dear Braem,

Have you seen plants ( paphiopedilum ) with pigment on the underside of the leaves flowers albino ?


----------



## Braem (Jul 8, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Sir Braem,
> 
> I did not say, which albino is, possible albino or possible semi albino
> 
> Plants witht the lack of pigment on the underside of the leaves: delenatii, vietnamense , philippinense, helenae, lowii, (micranthum) , (malipoense jackii) ,concolor, haynaldianum , charlesworthii, fairrieanum, villosum, hirsutissimum, appletonianum, sukhakulii, x wardii , callosum , javanicum, flowers albino


yes, I know a lot of students that are intelligent ... but that does not mean they all are ...


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe an example to understand would be a good thing?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 8, 2011)

Braem said:


> yes, I know a lot of students that are intelligent ... but that does not mean they all are ...



"L'homme n'est qu'un roseau, le plus faible de la nature; mais c'est un roseau pensant. Il ne faut pas que l'univers entier s'arme pour l'écraser: une vapeur, une goutte d'eau, suffit pour le tuer. Mais quand l'univers l'écraserait, l'homme serait encore plus noble que ce qui le tue, puisqu'il sait qu'il meurt, et l'avantage que l'univers a sur lui; l'univers n'en sait rien. Toute notre dignité consiste donc en la pensée." Blaise Pascal


----------



## John M (Jul 9, 2011)

Hakone said:


> "L'homme n'est qu'un roseau, le plus faible de la nature; mais c'est un roseau pensant. Il ne faut pas que l'univers entier s'arme pour l'écraser: une vapeur, une goutte d'eau, suffit pour le tuer. Mais quand l'univers l'écraserait, l'homme serait encore plus noble que ce qui le tue, puisqu'il sait qu'il meurt, et l'avantage que l'univers a sur lui; l'univers n'en sait rien. Toute notre dignité consiste donc en la pensée." Blaise Pascal



Coutesy, Google Translate:
"Man is but a reed, the weakest of nature, but it is a thinking reed. It is not necessary that the entire universe arm itself to crush: a vapor, a drop of water, enough to kill him. But when the universe to crush him, man would still be more noble than that which killed him, since he knows that he dies and the advantage that the universe has over him ; the universe knows nothing. All our dignity consists then in thought. " Blaise Pascal


----------



## valenzino (Jul 9, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Braem,
> 
> Have you seen plants ( paphiopedilum ) with pigment on the underside of the leaves flowers albino ?



In my opinion is a true P.canhii...about being albino...is highly possible but no way to say untill not flowered...take as example the P.jackii albas....a lot around but probably only 4-5 plants are really alba...all others are semi-alba.
But still important plant...seems to have albino gene,and also if will flower with normal colour,the progeny from selfing will produce some albinos...so buy it,flower it,pollinate it and produce albinos from it!!!

There are many pigmented semi-alba or alba flowered. wenshanense,bellatulum,concolor,coccineum,villosum,helenae....this I seen personally,but shurely will be more...but those plants have not to be considered albino forms,but shurely have albino gene inside and can be used to produce pure albino forms.
There is also a strange P.micranthum,with very dark/vinicolor leaves(resembling delenatii vini but different),that have albino o nearly albino flower.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks like a canhii to me but Dr. Braem's comment is correct. 

If I was offered the plant at a reasonable price, I'd buy it and take a punt. 

Mick


----------



## Roth (Jul 9, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Sir Braem,
> 
> I did not say, which albino is, possible albino or possible semi albino
> 
> Plants witht the lack of pigment on the underside of the leaves: delenatii, vietnamense , philippinense, helenae, lowii, (micranthum) , (malipoense jackii) ,concolor, haynaldianum , charlesworthii, fairrieanum, villosum, hirsutissimum, appletonianum, sukhakulii, x wardii , callosum , javanicum, flowers albino



Most likely NOT albino. I have seen it in Vietnam with jackii, micranthum, and delenatii, China with armeniacum, appletonianum, and villosum. When too many plants are collected with leaves lacking the typical red color, they are not albino, but just normal ones, like the jackii 'album' in the trade. Only a few are real alba, and NONE found from the jackii album colony, that's confirmed. Selfing of those will unfortunately not give albinos, it is just a separate colony.

Canhii with green leaves, I have one, there are 2 more in Germany, there are 4 in Taiwan, two more in Japan, those two you pictured, one in Ha Tay, one in Dien Bien, and apparently one or two in Kunming. They are therefore definitely not albino.15 plants out of few hundreds, the odds are not good. They come from a collector in Son La, who got all of them, so I think he found a colony, like the collectors of delenatii album, delenatii dunkel, armeniacum album, jackii album, micranthum album... All of those occur as multiple plants in a specific colony ( and funnily, if canhii is a parvisepalum, that would not be surprising if there are green leafed colonies, as all the other parvis have or had green leafed colonies...).



Hakone said:


> Dear Braem,
> 
> Have you seen plants ( paphiopedilum ) with pigment on the underside of the leaves flowers albino ?



Don't know about Guido, but I did see that with malipoense and micranthum, plant with red pigment, but the flower spike and flower albinistic. However, maybe it was a mutation of the flower SPIKE, which means the next time the plant will be normal. The vinicolor leafed micranthum that I saw in Kunming was stable however, great alba...

On the other side, there are many micranthum 'album' in the trade that are coloratum ( like all those kwangsee album sold worldwide). The leaves are green, but the flowers are coloratum. Many people assume that green leaf = albino, unfortunately it's not true ( except if the parents are albinistic, and they are seedlings of those parents). For the wild plants, it is not so rare to see 'albino' armeniacum ( that's a specific colony of some thousands plants), malipoense, micranthum, tranlienianum, helenae, concolor, wenshanense, and bellatulum plants, but when they bloom, they are typical coloratum forms.

One last comment on your picture, to me the dried flower spike on the first photo is too dark to be green when it was alive... Albinistic plants flower spikes usually dry of a lighter color ( I have experience in buying albino plants out of bloom, and to have been f***ed several times so...).


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2011)

> Canhii with green leaves, I have one, there are 2 more in Germany, there are 4 in Taiwan, two more in Japan, those two you pictured, one in Ha Tay, one in Dien Bien, and apparently one or two in Kunming.



Curious how long it will take for the plants in Germany to produce some offspring and come available on the market.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 9, 2011)

Hakone said:


> anthocyanins less



it needs the absense of more pigments than anthocyanins to be an alba forma. Anthocyanis are mainly pigments of the leaves not of the flowers


----------



## Braem (Jul 9, 2011)

valenzino said:


> In my opinion is a true P.canhii...about being albino...is highly possible but no way to say untill not flowered...take as example the P.jackii albas....a lot around but probably only 4-5 plants are really alba...all others are semi-alba.
> But still important plant...seems to have albino gene,and also if will flower with normal colour,the progeny from selfing will produce some albinos...so buy it,flower it,pollinate it and produce albinos from it!!!
> 
> There are many pigmented semi-alba or alba flowered. wenshanense,bellatulum,concolor,coccineum,villosum,helenae....this I seen personally,but shurely will be more...but those plants have not to be considered albino forms,but shurely have albino gene inside and can be used to produce pure albino forms.
> There is also a strange P.micranthum,with very dark/vinicolor leaves(resembling delenatii vini but different),that have albino o nearly albino flower.


There is no such thing as an "albino gene" ... the colour of plants are controlled by many genes


----------



## Braem (Jul 9, 2011)

Roth said:


> Most likely NOT albino. I have seen it in Vietnam with jackii, micranthum, and delenatii, China with armeniacum, appletonianum, and villosum. When too many plants are collected with leaves lacking the typical red color, they are not albino, but just normal ones, like the jackii 'album' in the trade. Only a few are real alba, and NONE found from the jackii album colony, that's confirmed. Selfing of those will unfortunately not give albinos, it is just a separate colony.
> 
> Canhii with green leaves, I have one, there are 2 more in Germany, there are 4 in Taiwan, two more in Japan, those two you pictured, one in Ha Tay, one in Dien Bien, and apparently one or two in Kunming. They are therefore definitely not albino.15 plants out of few hundreds, the odds are not good. They come from a collector in Son La, who got all of them, so I think he found a colony, like the collectors of delenatii album, delenatii dunkel, armeniacum album, jackii album, micranthum album... All of those occur as multiple plants in a specific colony ( and funnily, if canhii is a parvisepalum, that would not be surprising if there are green leafed colonies, as all the other parvis have or had green leafed colonies...).
> 
> ...


I have seen many plants that were suspected to be albinos because some pigments were lacking in the leaves or the inflorescens, and many turned out to be "lightly" coloured normal forms. This discussion can go on for ever. Please note:

If the plant AND the flower show no red or brown pigments, it is an albino
If the flower is PURE white it is an album
And all this can only be decided on when the plant flowers ... so lets wait and see ... (and If I am no longer around, ask my wife where she had me dug in, and come and tell me ... you need not bring any flowers).


----------



## Braem (Jul 9, 2011)

Marc said:


> Curious how long it will take for the plants in Germany to produce some offspring and come available on the market.


usually about three years


----------



## cxcanh (Jul 10, 2011)

I saw one canhii look the same in the wild and I hope next year it still there with flower.


----------



## Berthold (Jul 10, 2011)

Braem said:


> I have seen many plants that were suspected to be albinos because some pigments were lacking in the leaves or the inflorescens, and many turned out to be "lightly" coloured normal forms. This discussion can go on for ever. Please note:
> 
> If the plant AND the flower show no red or brown pigments, it is an albino
> If the flower is PURE white it is an album
> And all this can only be decided on when the plant flowers ... so lets wait and see ...



Mr. Beam I fully agree. 
Its a complete nonsense to deduce from absence of anthocyanins to an alba forma.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 10, 2011)

Braem said:


> There is no such thing as an "albino gene" ... the colour of plants are controlled by many genes



How many genes controlled the colour and where they are located .


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 10, 2011)

At least the albinistic genes vary from species to species, which is why crossing 2 albino/alba's will still give normally colored flowers. Sometimes they're the same, which is why crossing alba haynaldianum with alba primulinum gives a green Henrietta Fujiwara. Unfortunately, they are very frequently different, which is why my haynaldianum album x philipinense album gave me colored (although pale) Lebeaudyanum.


----------



## valenzino (Jul 11, 2011)

Braem said:


> There is no such thing as an "albino gene" ... the colour of plants are controlled by many genes



,,,yes,I had to write "genes"...


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2011)

I assume that albinistic genes is recessiv.

Example: 

Haemophilia A (recessive X-linked genetic, carrier mother )


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2011)

Berthold said:


> it needs the absense of more pigments than anthocyanins to be an alba forma. Anthocyanis are mainly pigments of the leaves not of the flowers



Anthocyanis are NOT ONLY mainly pigments of the sheets


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2011)

Berthold said:


> Mr. Beam I fully agree.
> Its a complete nonsense to deduce from absence of anthocyanins to an alba forma.



Dear Sir Berthold,

please tell me, who is Mr. Beam


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Sir Berthold,
> 
> please tell me, who is Mr. Beam



Maybe he meant Mr Bean?

Mick


----------



## Berthold (Jul 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Sir Berthold,
> 
> please tell me, who is Mr. Beam



Hakone please have a look at Google  yourself.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2011)

Dear Sir Berthold,

you can ONLY search on Google but Google doesn´t know , what you think about " Mr. Beam " :sob:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> I assume that albinistic genes is recessiv.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Haemophilia A (recessive X-linked genetic, carrier mother )



Albinism in orchids is not an example of simple Mendelian genetics (single gene, pure dominance...) in most (all?) cases. We have several threads on the subject. Cases of crosses of two albino parents giving non-albino progeny, etc. Maybe someone a little more adept at using the search function can help out please?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Albinism in orchids is not an example of simple Mendelian genetics (single gene, pure dominance...) in most (all?) cases. We have several threads on the subject. Cases of crosses of two albino parents giving non-albino progeny, etc. Maybe someone a little more adept at using the search function can help out please?




How does the crossing ? After which genetics ?


----------



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> How does the crossing ? After which genetics ?


Mendelian genetics ... I am afraid that explaining this on this forume would lead too far. Best is to just google for it. But as there are several genes involved ... _simple_ Mendelian genetics does not apply as Ernie correctly states. Furthermore, there may be "incomplete dominance", "codominance", etc. etc.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2011)

you mean .

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...WxQbTo-iLNHbsgai483TDw&ved=0CDgQ9QEwBA&dur=19


----------



## Ernie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> you mean .
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...WxQbTo-iLNHbsgai483TDw&ved=0CDgQ9QEwBA&dur=19



Yes, but in our case, one or more of Mendel's three laws are being violated so the "A crossed to a" example doesn't give the expected proportions.


----------



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> you mean .
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...WxQbTo-iLNHbsgai483TDw&ved=0CDgQ9QEwBA&dur=19


Well that is one many sites ... if you really want to study that, you could get a textbook ... Genetics is very complex .. but to understand it, you should always start with Mendelian Genetics.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2011)

How can I do, so that I get more albinistic plants


----------



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> How can I do, so that I get more albinistic plants


Go 10-15 years to university, become a DNA expert, figure out which genes are involved ... then manipulate the genes ... and if you are very good, and very, very lucky .... you MIGHT get more albinistic plants ....


----------



## Hakone (Jul 11, 2011)

Dear Braem,

thank you very much , I am so old to study . I had my doctorate about 26 years ago. A second doctorate would not bring me more. With money perhaps I get more albinistic plants .


----------



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Braem,
> 
> thank you very much , I am so old to study . I had my doctorate about 26 years ago. A second doctorate would not bring me more. With money perhaps I get more albinistic plants .


Well, we all get older .... but the money does not garantee the amount of albinistic plants you are going to get.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)

Braem said:


> Well, we all get older .... but the money does not garantee the amount of albinistic plants you are going to get.



Therefore is a question: how can I recognize albinistic plants without bloom ?. It is a fact that the question has not been answered and you can not answers this question too.
" Wir sind am Ende der Latein "


----------



## Berthold (Jul 12, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Therefore is a question: how can I recognize albinistic plants without bloom ?.



By genetic analysis of course because it is an genetic based item. You are the expert I guess.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)

Dear SIR DR. Berthold,


thank you very much , that is your satire ity:


----------



## Braem (Jul 12, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear SIR DR. Berthold,
> 
> I beg you, correct writing the name the scientist : Dr. BRAEM , Dr. ECCARIUS please. We are in international forum. We talk to each other , not: " Je ne suis pas là pour être aimé "


Hakone, your sarcasm is not very useful (and you are not good at it either) ... maybe we are not here "pour être aimé " but it does not help trying to aggravate people. 
You asked a question and I think I answered it quite detailed and to the best of my knowledge ... just leave it at that.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 12, 2011)

Most intriguing that there are posts that appear and then vanish!? ex. the following one:

==> 
Originally Posted by Hakone 
Dear SIR DR. Berthold,

I beg you, correct writing the name the scientist : Dr. BRAEM , Dr. ECCARIUS please. We are in international forum. We talk to each other , not: *" Je ne suis pas là pour être aimé "*
==>

==> could be translated (with nuances) to: I am not here (there) for being loved ( agreed with)


I really like to read all of you doctors, but please, remain as flat and objective as possible, without too much excitement !!!

thanks

Jean


----------



## Berthold (Jul 12, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> I really like to read all of you doctors, but please, remain as flat and objective as possible, without too much excitement !!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Jean



Jean I am ashamed not only of Sir to Guttenberg but also of Hakone.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)

Berthold said:


> Jean I am ashamed not only of Sir to Guttenberg but also of Hakone.



" Je ne suis pas là pour être aimé ", ( I'm Not Here to be Loved) .Stéphane Brizé, 2005


----------



## Braem (Jul 12, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear Sir Berthold,
> 
> please tell me, who is Mr. Beam


If someone wants to get upset because someone else writes my name wrong, he is free to do so. I do not get upset because of typos (not least because I make many typos myself), and to tell you the truth, I did not even notice that Berthold erroneously misspelled my name. So lets stick to the facts and discuss interesting things.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2011)

There are some plants you can tell are albinistic from the foliage, lowii album, phil. album, etc.. others you just have to wait.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 12, 2011)

you are right , example: paph. delenatii album .


----------



## Ernie (Jul 12, 2011)

Hakone said:


> you are right , example: paph. delenatii album .



Sorry, can't resist... Paph. delenatii forma albinum .


----------



## Roth (Jul 12, 2011)

Hakone said:


> you are right , example: paph. delenatii album .



Not even, a wild plant with green leaves does not mean anything, some green leafed delenatii bloomed with coloratum flowers, some with 'semialbum' or whatever they called it in the trade.

A seedling with green leaves of an albino will be albino however.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 19, 2014)

Did this plant bloom and are there photos?


----------

